# Coccidiostat necessary in rabbit feed?



## **SRonchi1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone swear by rabbits pellets with Coccidiostat in them? Here is NZ alot of the rabbit pellets have this antibiotic in them to prevent the parasite coccidiosis but I feel that feeding my rabbits with a pellet including that in it all the time would affect their gut flora over the long run & cause more harm then good! What are your thoughts?


----------



## whitelop (Aug 18, 2013)

I only use medicated feed for chickens.And even then for the first few weeks only, then switch them to non-medicated. 

I wouldn't want to feed my rabbit a medicated feed and to be honest, I've never heard of such. I would look for non-medicated.


----------



## JBun (Aug 18, 2013)

I would think if feeding that kind of feed, it is for short term and not an ongoing thing. It would seem that feeding that long term would just result in that med becoming ineffective against cocci, and could also affect the health of the rabbit, as long term medication usually has side effects. We don't have that kind of feed here in the US, that I'm aware of. Our meds for coccidiosis are separate. I would think that if you are concerned about it, that it would be better to have a fecal float done to check if it is even necessary, instead of treating for something that may not even be an issue.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 18, 2013)

rabbit feed that is medicated is not a new thing. Many countries have it. Often used by larger breeders when they've had an outbreak in their herd and have been unable to get it under control.

Often once you start using it, it is advised to keep using it. I will use medicated feed once a year, normally later June/early July, just for two weeks.

If it's all you have available, then you may as well use it, OR research how to feed rabbits well on a natural diet. If you only have one it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I use a non medicated pellet for my buns but was just curious as majority of pellets sold here are medicated & it took a lot of searching to find the pellet I use now! I think they just arnt as educated on Pet rabbits here but more meat rabbits due to the famous New Zealand white that is bred for meat. Alot of back yard breeders recommend coccidiostat pellets prob because they are over breeding & Dont know any better! It's good to get opinions from others in different countries because in my mind its just plain wrong to constantly medicate a healthy animal especially with such a sensitive digestive tract!


----------



## ladysown (Aug 18, 2013)

> Alot of back yard breeders recommend coccidiostat pellets prob because they are over breeding & Dont know any better!



careful..... right there are you making assumptions.

1. that they are overbreeding
2. that they don't know any better
3. that YOUR assumptions (that it's wrong to low dose medicate) a rabbit are correct.

all three are assumptions.
You can have your opinion, and I'm glad you were able to find a pellet that works for you. BUT other people may not have been able to do the research that you have done, and may have simply done what many others have done before... accepted the advice of others that have gone on before. (which is kinda what you are doing here). 

a rabbit is a rabbit is a rabbit...regardless of what use it is put to. If you consider it harmful for your rabbit... then would it not be harmful for other rabbits as well? and by that token, if it's considered safe for meat rabbits that are used for their intended purpose and that is deemed safe....then why shouldn't they be safe for your pet rabbit which has less stress place on it's life?

two sides to every coin ... that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 18, 2013)

**SRonchi1 said:


> I think they just arnt as educated on Pet rabbits here but more meat rabbits due to the famous New Zealand white that is bred for meat.



Sorry i'm off topic, but I just have to point out a fact (in case of the dreaded assumptions):
Despite the name, the breed was not even near New Zealand when it became official. New Zealand rabbits actually originated in the USA. It is thought that the name was given because rabbits from New Zealand were used to create the breed.

I'm showing a New Zealand White in 4-H, and so I'm required to know lots about the breed. :bunny24


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I wrote this post just curious of what others around the world thought of using a medicated pellet all the time. I myself have never fed my rabbits medicated pellets & never will & if I came across coccidiosis I would treat it with the medication on its own. I should have worded it better when referring to some back yard nz breeders recommended the Pellet "NRM" containing Coccidiostat & over breeding. 4 breeders (They arnt registered with our rabbit council) say NRM is the best pellet on the market for the health & wellbeing of rabbits (1 told a friend by phone & 3 recommended it on their trademe listing) These backyard breeders are constantly breeding throughout the year which led me to believe the Coccidiostat was necessary to them due to high numbers living together, hygiene etc but probably not the best as a forever feed for their offspring! So thats what i ment when i said they probably dont know any better. I was interested to see if there was a plausible reason for using coccidiostat & infact more people around the world thinks its ok to use all the time. I see ladysown uses a medicated pellets a couple of months a year & that make more sence then constantly feeding a medicated pellet their whole life. Thanks for all your thoughts. I myself use Oxbow bene Terra organic for my 2older house buns & Oxbow essential young rabbit for my 2 babes.

The coccidiostat is not recommended 10days before slaughter so that how they deem it safe for meat rabbits & consumption as it has exited their system before then. They are also slaughtered around 16 weeks & because a pet rabbit can live till 6-10years how do they know feeding an antibiotic their whole life wont impact their health? My common sense says it definatly would. 

Thanks Zaiya I had no idea they originated from the USA I think the New Zealanders claim them as their own!  They are very popular here & are bred heaps for their meat & exported to china etc. Will make sure I correct anyone claiming them to originate from NZ


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup! That's my job! Correcting misinformation and making sure people know the truth! I'm still working on explaining that the Ameraucana is not the same as the Araucana, and that Mille Fluer is a color variety, not the name of the breed!! (Which, BTW, is the Belgian Bearded d 'Uccle) (look these up or ask me if you're curious XD)

That's why I love the fair so much, I get to edumacate people in the community!


----------



## majorv (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think medicated feed is meant to be given long term. Your backyard breeders use it because of the short life of their rabbits, and they want them to stay as healthy as possible during that period. It isn't just true of rabbits, goats and sheep that are used to show and then market are also given medicated feed. For long term use, I wouldn't use it for the reasons Jenny gave earlier.


----------

